# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Essay on War on Drugs

## 0zzy

I wrote an argumentative essay for my English class on the War on Drugs. The topic had to be about censorship or banning, so being the unique person I am, I decided to do the prohibition of drugs! 




> *Prohibition: Immoral, Costly and Unjustified*
> 
> 	Any man is insane when he thinks he can fool the government (Bradbury 33).  Those who have read Ray Bradburys 1953 classic Fahrenheit 451 know that governments love to have power over a sheepish citizenry, and observers of history know its not just a work of fiction.  America may have been founded as the land of the free, but that hasnt stopped the United States from influencing the free flow of information through censorship and banning.  Whether its the censoring of network television or banning of criticism against the government through the Sedition Acts of 1798 and 1917, America has had its fair share of legislative interference in the market of ideas.  Prohibition of alcohol was even attempted in the early 1900s before the idea of regulating personal choices was found to be unwarranted and expensive.  So how come the War on Drugs hasnt been scrapped for being immoral, costly and unjustified?  
> 
> 	The War on Drugs is racist.  According to a report published by the Drug Policy Alliance, Blacks constitute 13 percent of all drug users, but 35 percent of those arrested for drug possession, 55 percent of persons convicted, and 74 percent of people sent to prison (Race, The War On Drugs And The United States Criminal Justice System).  How are minorities expected to prosper in America if fathers are being taken away to prison for nonviolent crimes, leaving children helpless for money in the inner cities?  In the 1900s prohibition of alcohol did nothing more than create a black market which allowed organized crime to flourish and violence to rise.  The prohibition of drugs has reacted no differently and anyone who has watched the news can see the effects of it.  Fatherless children take to the streets joining gangs and selling drugs so they can have enough money to eat and live, though often ending up murdered or imprisoned.  Where is the morality in creating such a vicious cycle?  Who has given the government the right to stir up such violence and disparity by creating these black markets in the name of protecting the citizens from unhealthy choices?  The end does not justify the means. 
> 
> 	Though advocates for the War on Drugs believe that the actions that have been taken are quite moral.  Who gave the government the right to start this prohibition of drugs?  The people did, through democratically elected officials.  As a society it has been decided that the use of drugs that have no medical purpose is immoral and those who use them are criminals.  How could citizens have a functioning community if cocaine and methamphetamines were to be legal?  Millions upon millions of people will start to lead criminal lives to feed their addictions, education will start to plummet because children have easy access to mind-altering narcotics and families will be torn apart because love of drugs will overpower love of family.  Where is the morality in creating such a world?  Utopians often dont realize that people do make wrong choices and those choices can very well effect the health of our civilization.  In order to have a strong country, we must have strong morals.  
> 
> 	Strong countries always need a strong economy, however, and the War on Drugs has revealed to be very costly.  According to the Office of National Drug Control Policy the United States will spend more than $14billion in the 2009 fiscal year alone.  In 2003 the drug war cost taxpayers more than $19billion, $18.8billion in 2002, $18.1billion in 2001 and $17.8billion in 2000.  Some observers estimate that the War on Drugs has cost more than $400billion since the 1980s.  How can a nation with over $10trillion in debt afford to continue protecting citizens from themselves?  It has also been revealed that, American taxpayers are now spending more than a billion dollars per year to incarcerate its citizens for pot (Armentano).  When prison systems have been overcrowded for decades is it really wise to put marijuana users in prison at the expensive of the taxpayer?  Have police resources not been thinned enough?  Furthermore, when has it been the policy for governments to forbid farmers to grow cash crops?  Hemp can produce cheaper and superior ethanol than corn can, premium clothes, rope and paper, and yet farmers are prohibited to grow it.  So not only does prohibition cost physically but through potential business profits as well.    
> ...

----------


## 0zzy

bbbbbbump.

----------


## BillyDkid

> I wrote an argumentative essay for my English class on the War on Drugs. The topic had to be about censorship or banning, so being the unique person I am, I decided to do the prohibition of drugs!


I think most of us would agree that the WOD is insanity.  It's funny though how they thought they needed to change the Constitution to ban alcohol, but somehow thought that was unnecessary with "drugs".

----------


## SimpleName

Good stuff. I have a senior research paper (can't graduate without it...public schools at their best) coming up and I'm looking at doing it on the War on Drugs. A persuasive paper, obviously looking at the vast array of negatives the War on Drugs brings with it. Either that or the corruption and lack of effectiveness of Public schools. LOL!

----------


## Bruno

Well done! 

Have you received your paper back yet?  How'd you do?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Good stuff. I have a senior research paper (can't graduate without it...public schools at their best) coming up and I'm looking at doing it on the War on Drugs. A persuasive paper, obviously looking at the vast array of negatives the War on Drugs brings with it. Either that or the corruption and lack of effectiveness of Public schools. LOL!


You should do your paper on the corruption and lack of effectiveness of public schools.  The irony would be delicious!   Let us know if you get in trouble.  (Trouble makers, we are)

----------


## constituent

great work ozzy.

i tend to disagree w/ you frequently, but your essay makes me proud (to call you fellow texan.)

this is the pivotal issue of our time.

----------


## 0zzy

> great work ozzy.
> 
> i tend to disagree w/ you frequently, but your essay makes me proud (to call you fellow texan.)
> 
> this is the pivotal issue of our time.


Disagree with me? That's the second time I heard that on these forums, I don't recall any disagreements via post before lol. But, at least you like my essay . Thanks!

----------


## DamianTV

Do not pass go.  Do not go to jail.  Just collect $200 and go straight to diploma.  I seriously doubt (could be wrong) that public school has any value for you.  Youre too smart.  College does two things.  Puts you in debt.  And teaches you to do your own work.  I dont think you need college either.  Aside from the shiny "piece of paper" you can probably buy off of the internet and most retard sheep HR departments will eat up anyway...

Awesome paper!  Seriously, if your teacher is anything less than one of us, I think you should be worried about being turned in for being a true rebel and have your name amended to the "terrorist watch list".  Yeah.  Its that good.

----------


## Ceos

This college or HS?  Good essay though.  A lot better than what I can write.

One little thing I wanted to point out:  


> There seems to be no justification for banning the use of marijuana and, in a true free society, any other drug for that matter.


While I agree with you on that, the arguement you built was focused around marihuana mostly.  When you make a broad statement like that, it opens it up for attack.  The first thing they'll attack is the danger of the drugs.  Most people will accept that marihuana isn't dangerous, but when you threw that "any other drug for that matter." in there, they instantly think of meph heads, crack heads, heroin addicts, etc.  It ruins the continuity of your essay.  

Not trying to hate, but if anyone is trying to argue with you (if this is meant to be a persuasive piece),  they're going to look for the weakest arguement.

----------


## 0zzy

> This college or HS?  Good essay though.  A lot better than what I can write.
> 
> One little thing I wanted to point out:  
> 
> While I agree with you on that, the arguement you built was focused around marihuana mostly.  When you make a broad statement like that, it opens it up for attack.  The first thing they'll attack is the danger of the drugs.  Most people will accept that marihuana isn't dangerous, but when you threw that "any other drug for that matter." in there, they instantly think of meph heads, crack heads, heroin addicts, etc.  It ruins the continuity of your essay.  
> 
> Not trying to hate, but if anyone is trying to argue with you (if this is meant to be a persuasive piece),  they're going to look for the weakest arguement.


College. 

Agreed. I wrote this the night before it was due so it was kinda rushed before anyone could help me edit it .

Also, my teacher is pretty kick ass. Question everything, question the government, question the bailout, the war, the patriot act, the real id. It's a critically thinking class really. More discussion less lecture. Why censor? Why ban? etc. etc.

And my other teacher, for theater, /is/ on a FBI list. He ran an underground railroad, I guess you could call it, for soldiers leaving America to go to Canada during Vietnam. Pretty kick ass.

----------


## Ceos

Nice..  what school is this BTW?

I'm jealous that yer class is more about critical thinking than most.   I head back to school myself next year and I'm hoping I can get an English class like that.

Thats pretty awesome about your other teacher.  I guess its nice having instructors who aren't narrow minded.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

Fairly good read, like it when people post their school work. 




> Agreed. *I wrote this the night before it was due* so it was kinda rushed before anyone could help me edit it .


Sounds like someone I know, me!

----------

